# House Centipede Care



## billrogers

I found a house centipede today and thought I'd try keeping him/her as a pet. Does anyone have any experience keeping these guys? Do they prefer a moist or dry habitat? I read that you can tell male from female because the female's last pair of legs is longer, is this true? I also read that their bites are not bad, is that also true?

Thanks in advance! Most info on the out there is exterminator's pages lol.


----------



## Hisserdude

Well I am no centipede expert, but I did read Orin's centipede book, so I know a little bit about how to care for them. These guys like it moist, they are also very fragile. I am pretty sure they can't Peirce human skin easily, and their venom is pretty mild.


----------



## billrogers

Thanks! I might try to hold him  that sounds pretty cool. I know they are fast as lightning though.


----------



## Tenodera

I kept a large one once in a naturalistic tank with much shelter that allowed for moist microhabitat. I had my hand in the tank one day and the 'pede darted up my arm, across my shoulders, and down my other arm back into the tank! They are very interesting animals, I think they make good pets and are ready eaters, but just because they live around people doesn't mean that they don't need much attention. They do desiccate quite easily, and the legs are easily injured if they are restrained.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rogerpoco

Been a bug-hunter since before I was a T keeper,had eyes open for one of those for years.
Lucky!!!
Good luck with it,hope goes well. Helpful info,Tenodera!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## billrogers

It was walking in a friends basement lol. Thank you all for the responses! I'll try to get a pic if I can. It's body is a nice dark color as opposed to the normal striped look. As for M/F, is there an easy way to tell?


----------



## Rogerpoco

Not sure on sexing,I think most centipede males are missing the 4th or 5th leg segment,but don't quote me on that,please.
I bet this is one of the bugs that most of us,pre invert hobby,saw and went"that is the most disgusting thing ever",and after being in the hobby-"That is one of the coolest looking things ever!",lol.
We have a millipede here,a polydesmida,that refuses to live in captivity,an apheloria sp.,that I think is the same way. If you don't keep bugs,it's ugh,if you do,it's gorgeous! Actually-I like mills a lot,have had/seen"exotics".Irritates me that,truly,the nicest ones I have EVER seen live in my area,and can't be kept...

Just moved,left a dank,dark basement,refused to go down in it. I bet I missed finding House centipedes down there,darnit.


----------



## Illusion

I'm so jealous, i'd love own one of these, but I've never seen them come up for sale over here, you're lucky you can just catch one!


----------



## billrogers

Illusion said:


> I'm so jealous, i'd love own one of these, but I've never seen them come up for sale over here, you're lucky you can just catch one!


One time I was sleeping in a basement and one ran right past my bed right when I was about to go to sleep. I almost jumped out of my skin  unfortunately, he didn't stand a chance (I didn't want it roaming the basement all night!) I think they are fascinating though when they aren't in my bed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## billrogers

I tried feeding her (I'm gonna assume I've got a F) a worm which she completely ignored, but I found some juvenile camel crickets. I dumped three in with her and she quickly killed all three before eating them one by one!  (well, she got through two and a half) I've decided to _not_ try to hold her for now. 

Here are some pics (sorry some are blurry, I took them with an iPhone)





Next to a quarter for size reference.


Here are what the crickets look like. They are about 3/8 of an inch (body length).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rogerpoco

Great Pics.
Got 2 baby/juvenile Viet Giants,6 white-spot assassin bugs,and a handful of tiger hissing roaches in the mail to me RIGHT NOW.
Wife gonna let me go nuts in a few days,get several pairs of avics I don't have,and(FINALLY!!!)a Gooty.
I'm still jealous. That's an awesome critter.


----------



## billrogers

I really want to get a Viet Giant or a similar species eventually, but I'm still only in high school at the moment and my parents don't exactly share all my views on what would make a good pet lol.

Tiger hissers are awesome! I have two normals and three of a black variety (Any suggestions to what species) I'm hoping I can get both to breed.


----------



## Hisserdude

Aww, but camel crickets make such great pets!  Glad your centipede is doing well!


----------



## billrogers

Hisserdude said:


> Aww, but camel crickets make such great pets!  Glad your centipede is doing well!


They are really cool  I have a pitfall trap made out of a 5 gallon bucket with a board over it out in the woods and they always show up in there. I have thought about trying to keep some though, have you tried before?


----------



## Hisserdude

I currently am breed a native species, they are very cool. Most species are relatively easy to breed, the species I am breeding has proven difficult to keep through multiple generations though. They like more protein than other commonly kept crickets, and will cannibalize if not given protein regularly.


----------



## billrogers

They like to live in our garage


Hisserdude said:


> I currently am breed a native species, they are very cool. Most species are relatively easy to breed, the species I am breeding has proven difficult to keep through multiple generations though. They like more protein than other commonly kept crickets, and will cannibalize if not given protein regularly.


More protein that dog/cat food?


----------



## Hisserdude

That works, but you must include in their diet regularly. I have heard some species will eat small mealworms, I will have to try that out with mine.


----------



## Travis K

They aren't hard to keep but like posted previous they will and do desiccate VERY easily.  The longest I have kept them in the past was about 6-8 months iirc.  Ended up dying of desiccation....

Also i think you can sex them via gonopods but google would be the place to start looking there.


----------



## Travis K

Some Asian species get quite large.  Man would I love to see those in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Travis K

Found it!

Congrats it's a girl!!!!!


http://lanwebs.lander.edu/faculty/rsfox/invertebrates/scutigera.html

Male:






Female:

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## billrogers

Travis K said:


> Some Asian species get quite large.  Man would I love to see those in the hobby.


That would be awesome! Those are so cool!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## billrogers

Travis K said:


> Found it!
> 
> Congrats it's a girl!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://lanwebs.lander.edu/faculty/rsfox/invertebrates/scutigera.html
> 
> Male:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female:


Sweet! Thank You!


----------



## billrogers

Here is the enclosure I set up for her! Thanks again for all the advice and info!


----------



## Hisserdude

Nice, I'm sure she'll love it! Hopefully you can find a male for her!


----------



## billrogers

Hisserdude said:


> Nice, I'm sure she'll love it! Hopefully you can find a male for her!


Yeah, I'll need to go look around outside.  Any idea how long these guys live?


----------



## Hisserdude

I don't know, personally I would expect a minimum lifespan of 6 months, and a maximum lifespan of 1-2 years. Just a guess.


----------



## Rogerpoco

billrogers said:


> That would be awesome! Those are so cool!


Not going to lie,I actually do say "That's the coolest thing I've ever seen" a little too often to take me very seriously when I say it.
But that's the coolest thing I've ever seen! WOW!


----------



## billrogers

Sooo... I went to check on her today, and she has vanished. I don't think that she could have gotten out because she was in a tote with a lid and she can't climb plastic. If she died, I couldn't find a body. There was one log that was kind of hollow, but I really cut it apart and the inside was tiny, looks too small for her (I'll actually tear it apart to make sure in a day or two). I dug completely through her substrate so I am confident she didn't burrow. I think she must've dried out as the humidity seemed a little low. I guess if she died of desiccation she could've shriveled enough to make it hard to see her. I'm scared that she did get out though and is roaming my room at night lol.


----------



## Hisserdude

I sometimes think that an invert has escaped, I tear apart the cage, look through all the decor and substrate, etc, nothing. Then the next day the invert in question will just be sitting there in the cage, like nothing ever happened! She may still be in the cage believe it or not, so keep the lid on and all the decor in the cage.

Considering how leggy these are, I think you would have found here body if she died. So she is either still in the cage, or she got out... be on the lookout for a leggy blur moving around your house, lol! 

In any case, I hope she turns up.


----------



## Jacob Ma

I tried to rear a house centipede before, and it escaped as well.  The centipedes will find any scratch mark on the acrylic, dirt residue on the walls, and will clamber to the top of the sticks to escape.  I advise if you do find the centipede, some Vaseline, a tight lid, and closer-to-ground-level branches should prevent it from running away.


----------



## Travis K

Bummer billrogers


----------



## Illusion

aww no, that's a shame. At least you can keep an eye out for another one.


----------



## billrogers

It was more of a "hey that looks cool! I think I'll try to keep it alive." not too dissapointing to have it dissapear.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior

HOLY CRAP THAT ASIAN ONE WAS HUGE!
I am kind of so grossed out by these xD But I guess they are pretty cool, they have nice patterns. I live in NY, and I have heard that lots of people here find them, but I never can. I have seen one once, a tiny one at my school, I was so terrified and intrigued, since I had heard so much about them, but never saw one until then. I need to find one of these guys!


----------



## ian s

Tenodera said:


> I kept a large one once in a naturalistic tank with much shelter that allowed for moist microhabitat. I had my hand in the tank one day and the 'pede darted up my arm, across my shoulders, and down my other arm back into the tank! They are very interesting animals, I think they make good pets and are ready eaters, but just because they live around people doesn't mean that they don't need much attention. They do desiccate quite easily, and the legs are easily injured if they are restrained.


Hi, I've wanted to keep one as a pet for a while now. I caught one a few months ago but it drowned in the water I gave it. Whats the best way too take care of them? Can they eat mealworms? How big should the tank be? Anything else I should know? I really don't want this one to die!


----------



## SilverfishMom

billrogers said:


> I found a house centipede today and thought I'd try keeping him/her as a pet. Does anyone have any experience keeping these guys? Do they prefer a moist or dry habitat? I read that you can tell male from female because the female's last pair of legs is longer, is this true? I also read that their bites are not bad, is that also true?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Most info on the out there is exterminator's pages lol.


I actually had a pet house centipede! Make sure it has places to hide and dirt to dig into.


----------



## TreMul

I had one as well. I live in east Tennessee and they're everywhere during the warm months. They're also very ready eaters and SUPER FAST. That said, mine also disappeared. Totally my fault because I had some live plants in the enclosure and I'm certain it crawled up a plant and out of the enclosure. No worries though; while they're creepy looking, they are great hunters and will kill any bugs hiding in your house.


----------

